# Social Practice group Liverpool UK



## Angel 123 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi, for all those with social anxiety in this area just letting you know there's a new Social Practice group started recently in Liverpool, for details please google SAUK discussion board - SAUK Support Groups 

thanks :yes


----------

